# Creepers Beware...I refuse to be a victim...



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)

But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....

Now I refuse to ever let anyone terrorize me or leave me in fear...and most of all I refuse to be a victim....


So without further ado...I introduce my new best friend.... who will be accompanying me on all my rides.....

Creepers beware...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Carrying that, while it is your 2nd amendment right to do so, is in violation of Uber's corporate policy.

I'd keep your "friend" quiet if I were you.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Carrying that, while it is your 2nd amendment right to do so, is in violation of Uber's corporate policy.
> 
> I'd keep your "friend" quiet if I were you.


Uber doesn't employee me, I'm an ic...so they can't tell me what I can or can't carry in my own car...and as far as I know there are plenty of other drivers who carry...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Uber doesn't employee me, I'm an ic...so they can't tell me what I can or can't carry in my own car...and as far as I know there are plenty of other drivers who carry...


I'm not saying don't carry, I'm just saying to keep it quiet


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

I hope you never ve to use that in any way or shape, and get on the news. Pepper spray ll suffice. I only ve my aluminum water bottle as a weapon, or a pen hehe, in my cab if anything scary ever happened. 

Thankfully in four years of driving weird hours and shady neighborhoods, I only got so much as pinched on the arm by a belligerent rich bastard Indian that got kicked out of a five star hotel by their security. I even got $40 from him, but I drove him where cabs were parked and three large cabbies took it over for me. He got out to fight em at $7 mark, and I went back in and locked my car. He came back, but i only returned the $20 n drove off. Should ve kept everything. That pinch really hurt like a MF. Every time I touched the spot, it hurt me for a week or so afterwards. SMH


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

why not a taser ?
do u really have to shoot and possibly kill someone?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

toi said:


> why not a taser ?
> do u really have to shoot and possibly kill someone?


If I am about to be raped or kidnapped you betcha..

A taser...has a high fail rate... a gun is the best equalizer... In a life or death situation a taser..doesn't make me feel secure... and isn't very effective...


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Raquel said:


> If I am about to be raped or kidnapped you betcha..
> 
> A taser...has a high fail rate... a gun is the best equalizer... In a life or death situation a taser..doesn't make me feel secure... and isn't very effective...


Just be careful, I know that some states have the "stand your ground" law, I don't think CA is one of them. Use a dashcam that records inside the vehicle, as well as forward view, that way if you ever do have to use that weapon, you have proof that you had reasonable fear for your life. 
toi, I am all for someone using whatever form of defense they are comfortable with, while you may feel more comfortable with a taser or pepper spray, I am more comfortable with a Colt 1911. not saying I carry it while I am driving, no one needs to know if it is there or not unless it is needed. Most of the punks who would try to attack an Uber driver, or a Cabbie, will run at the first glance of a handgun anyway, probably not even wait till the car stops.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

It's good to have you back Raquel; this site was starting to get too mundane at times...lol!


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

Raquel, you're right....Uber should not give out people's stats and info. Neither should you as you did in another thread posting real Uber drivers faces and license plate numbers...and mocking them. A bit entitled, honey?


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

Plain and simple - you will not have time to pull the gun out. Even if you do, most of the guys will be able to overpower you, take the gun and use it against you. Or worse, take it and use it to harm someone else. Then go and try to prove it wasn't you.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you going to say, "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!" if you ever need to use it? I hope so. 

Also, can't see what kind of handgun that is, pic is kind of crappy.

P.S.
Get some training with your new friend. That rare shooting range experience is not going to prep you in case of a real situation.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> Pepper spray ll suffice.


You NEVER want to discharge pepper spray in a vehicle. There is no way to not be sprayed yourself in the closed environment of a vehicle. If you discharge it while driving you will now have effectively incapacitated yourself (the driver). Assuming you don't wreck or are not moving, your car will now be uninhabitable. You will not be able to have it cleaned unless you do it yourself or pay 4 figures to a company that specializes in hazmat clean up. Capsicum is no joke.



Raquel said:


> A taser...has a high fail rate... a gun is the best equalizer...


If you believe that, you need to do more research! By all means do what you feel you need to do to be safe. However, guns have a very high failure rate, especially semi-auto's like you have. The wrong ammo brand, a scuff on the casing, pressing it into the magazine with the wrong force, it can all lead to a misfeed and jam the pistol. A lot of variables work to make that gun fire and if one of them is off slightly the whole operation crashes to a halt. Safe travels.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Makes perfect sense the lady wants to WORK and Feel Secure, im a guy i can sometimes feel this mofos trying to jack for shit.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


I would caution you not to let it give you a false sense of security. You never know how you would react in a situation until it happens.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] Noob said:


> Raquel, you're right....Uber should not give out people's stats and info. Neither should you as you did in another thread posting real Uber drivers faces and license plate numbers...and mocking them. A bit entitled, honey?


Some of you people need to really go back and look up Raquel 's story. Then you will get a clear understanding of why she insists on taking action...as well as the lack of support Uber will have for you in this type of situation.

Also how Uber recklessly gave out her personal information to someone and has not been held accountable.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> You NEVER want to discharge pepper spray in a vehicle. There is no way to not be sprayed yourself in the closed environment of a vehicle. If you discharge it while driving you will now have effectively incapacitated yourself (the driver). Assuming you don't wreck or are not moving, your car will now be uninhabitable. You will not be able to have it cleaned unless you do it yourself or pay 4 figures to a company that specializes in hazmat clean up. Capsicum is no joke.


Lol. Thanks for the info. Never really thought about it. I know a driver who carries one. Also another driver who carries police grade taser. I plan on using whatever weapon the assailant is trying to use on me 
Btw, let's not forget your biggest weapon: your vehicle.

PS: in taxi we have a bandit light indicator, usually works at night, to inform a cop driving by that we are in distress. One early morning I had my light out by accident, and driving this girl to the airport. Somehow she also had decided to sit next to me. While on the way, a police pulled me over n started shouting, calling out for me to come to him, and asking if I'm okay. I knew the light was out so I immediately went out and explained everything is cool and just need to fix it. At least I knew that day, this thing works.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

st3rling said:


> Plain and simple - you will not have time to pull the gun out. Even if you do, most of the guys will be able to overpower you, take the gun and use it against you. Or worse, take it and use it to harm someone else. Then go and try to prove it wasn't you.


That's a sexist thing to say... why would I be overpowered because I'm a girl??? So what's your solution then?? Carry pepper spray or maybe a whistle??

I hate how men automatically assume that us women are too weak to use a gun and we shouldn't carry one because we might get "overpowered" . I'll take my chances with a gun, instead of just sitting around helpless...and if some perv things he can overpower me and take my gun, I hope he has his final resting place picked out because one of us is going to the morgue, and it sure as heck won't be me.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

Do tell....I'm on pins and needles waiting for how this is going to turn out.


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, because you're a girl, most guys will overpower you. But the same is true for the male drivers. Just think about it... Most riders sit in the back, most of the time unbuckled. You don't see what they're doing most of the time, especially at night and you're buckled in.
Let's say you're sitting at the traffic light at night and someone grabs you from behind, do you really think you will have any time to do anything with the gun? Or you're planning on keeping your hand on the gun at all times with the safety off?
My suggestion would be:
Buy a toy gun and ask your friend (live person) to ride with you in the back of your car and instruct them to simulate an assault at the random stop (just do it somewhere in suburbs where no one can see you). Then see what you can do with the gun during the assault.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

st3rling said:


> Yes, because you're a girl, most guys will overpower you. But the same is true for the male drivers. Just think about it... Most riders sit in the back, most of the time unbuckled. You don't see what they're doing most of the time, especially at night and you're buckled in.
> Let's say you're sitting at the traffic light at night and someone grabs you from behind, do you really think you will have any time to do anything with the gun? Or you're planning on keeping your hand on the gun at all times with the safety off?
> My suggestion would be:
> Buy a toy gun and ask your friend (live person) to ride with you in the back of your car and instruct them to simulate an assault at the random stop (just do it somewhere in suburbs where no one can see you). Then see what you can do with the gun during the assault.


This is where pistol grip K-Bars come in handy


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If driving for Uber makes you feel unsafe, maybe it's a bad idea to drive for Uber. The pennies that Uber pays is not worth the risk. I'd follow my gut and quit altogether.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I agree. It is easy to get overpowered by somebody who's attacking you male or female. If you have a gun in the car and you pull it out and don't shoot you will undoubtedly get shot with your own weapon. It's anybody's right to protect themselves but you have to keep in mind that by pulling a gun you escalate the situation to a possible manslaughter case.

To be clear I don't advocate one way or the other. I'm just stating the obvious fact that nobody else has said yet…


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's also very easy to say you'd be willing to take a life. It's very different when faced with the reality. It's those split seconds that can turn ugly. Ending someone's life is something that will haunt you forever regardless of the situation, unless of course, you are a sociopath. Ask any combat veteran who would be willing to talk about it. Most of us wont.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> Pepper spray ll suffice.





toi said:


> why not a taser ?


Not sure if any of these options, gun included, are ideal considering the close confines and that your back is to the passenger from the start.
However that said, of those options, I'd go with the gun. Pepper spray in a confined area affects EVERYONE, yourself included. A taser could easily fail if it does not come in contact with the person's skin. The gun is by far the best equalizer of those options.

With that in mind, I would suggest:
(1) make sure it's in a place they cannot see or grab
(2) unless restrained, get out of the vehicle before you draw it (think about the logistics of trying to aim at a person behind your seat WHILE you are seated.)
(3) call for help/backup (if you can) before drawing your gun. Even if you just dial 911 from your cell phone and leave it on as you handle business in the immediate vicinity. It can at least provide an audio recording of events.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

st3rling said:


> Let's say you're sitting at the traffic light at night and someone grabs you from behind, do you really think you will have any time to do anything with the gun? Or you're planning on keeping your hand on the gun at all times with the safety off?
> My suggestion would be:
> Buy a toy gun and ask your friend (live person) to ride with you in the back of your car and instruct them to simulate an assault at the random stop (just do it somewhere in suburbs where no one can see you). Then see what you can do with the gun during the assault.


Well, actually....

The traditional way for a driver to carry armed is to be sitting with the gun under their left thigh, handle to the right and barrel pointed left. This is a traditional spot as it allows the gun never to be seen by a passenger and the driver to have full control over the gun at all times. There is no draw movement. If you are attacked from behind or from the side you can have the gun out and fired in less than 2 seconds. Any constrictive moves an assailant puts on you from the back seat will naturally cause your hands to move towards the gun. Most self defense pistols do not have safeties on them. I have a .22lr pistol that has a safety on it, but I think that's because it's meant for children.

I would suggest you place a toy gun or knife in the position I described and have a friend try to attack you. I think you'll see how easy it is to defend yourself.



Uber Kraus said:


> It's anybody's right to protect themselves but you have to keep in mind that by pulling a gun you escalate the situation to a possible manslaughter case.


The thing is, if someone is behind you and attacking you, it already is a manslaughter case. Only the victim is you and the culprit is your attacker instead of the other way around. If someone is attacking you, you have no way of knowing what they're going to do or how far they are going to take it. The purpose of carrying a gun (in any situation, not just driving) is to STOP someone from attacking you or someone else. You would never tell a judge or police officer that you were trying to KILL somebody. You pulled your gun to stop them and it worked.

I don't carry a gun while I'm Ubering. If I felt that I had to, I wouldn't be Ubering. I'd never discourage anyone from doing what they thought was necessary to keep themselves safe though. When I was in law enforcement I saw many victims. Some were alive, some weren't, some were somewhere along the path. I also saw many people who refused to be a victim and fought back. I'd bet that most people would want to be in the latter category after seeing the former. Also, to those people talking about being over powered: You are wrong. You are in a sedan, not rolling around some back alley. Yes, in the back alley someone may overpower you, take your weapon, and use it against you. In a sedan, good luck. Someone can choke you out, kill you, punch you, and so on, but there's no way a person sitting behind you can overpower you when you've got that seat between the both of you. Feet/legs are definitely not happening for either of you, but as a driver you still have accelleration, braking and limited steering. If you have a gun (or even a knife) stored as I described above you are still able to grab hold of it and shoot. An arm, hand, blindly through the seat, it doesn't matter. It's going to get them off you immediately and you can decide your next move. Or you can just sit there and take it like a good little victim. The idea of not fighting back against someone trying to kill you has never made much sense to me. If it does to you, enjoy.


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> If driving for Uber makes you feel unsafe, maybe it's a bad idea to drive for Uber. The pennies that Uber pays is not worth the risk. I'd follow my gut and quit altogether.


I agree, why bother driving for Uber when you hate it and complain about them giving out your info? Why put yourself in a similar situation?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Well, actually....
> 
> The traditional way for a driver to carry armed is to be sitting with the gun under their left thigh, handle to the right and barrel pointed left. This is a traditional spot as it allows the gun never to be seen by a passenger and the driver to have full control over the gun at all times. There is no draw movement. If you are attacked from behind or from the side you can have the gun out and fired in less than 2 seconds. Any constrictive moves an assailant puts on you from the back seat will naturally cause your hands to move towards the gun. Most self defense pistols do not have safeties on them. I have a .22lr pistol that has a safety on it, but I think that's because it's meant for children.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this. However, when a gun enters the equation you have to admit that things escalate. A gun has one intended purpose and that is to kill.

Not sure where you got the idea that I wouldn't "fight back against someone trying to kill me".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

st3rling said:


> Yes, because you're a girl, most guys will overpower you. But the same is true for the male drivers. Just think about it... Most riders sit in the back, most of the time unbuckled. You don't see what they're doing most of the time, especially at night and you're buckled in.
> Let's say you're sitting at the traffic light at night and someone grabs you from behind, do you really think you will have any time to do anything with the gun? Or you're planning on keeping your hand on the gun at all times with the safety off?
> My suggestion would be:
> Buy a toy gun and ask your friend (live person) to ride with you in the back of your car and instruct them to simulate an assault at the random stop (just do it somewhere in suburbs where no one can see you). Then see what you can do with the gun during the assault.


First and foremost NO responsible gun owner is going to pull or flash a gun in anything less than a life threatening situation. It has to go beyond someone being an a$$ or being belligerent, or even taking a swing at you. It has to be life threatening. That said moving on.

Okay sooo your solution to a pax choking you from behind is...to be less armed? Yeah...that will save your life. What you people seem to be forgetting is that if the person attacking you is trying to kill you why on Earth should I want to be LESS able to protect myself? You seem to be saying, "The gun will be useless to you but will make your attacker superman". That's the most bizarre sentiment I've ever heard.

No one with any sense pulls the gun while still in the car. You always, always, ALWAYS create distance and put obstacles between you and your attacker and you ALWAYS have multiple options. In the situation you described I'd pull my knife and cut whatever part of his body is grabbing me - I'm assuming I'm stopped already. Once he lets go I step out, draw, and order the f***er out of my vehicle as I call the cops. He'll either refuse to get out in which case the cops can come pull him out, get out and run away, or get out to continue the attack and catch two bullets to the chest and one to the head.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> First and foremost NO responsible gun owner is going to pull or flash a gun in anything less than a life threatening situation. It has to go beyond someone being an a$$ or being belligerent, or even taking a swing at you. It has to be life threatening. That said moving on.
> 
> Okay sooo your solution to a pax choking you from behind is...to be less armed? Yeah...that will save your life. What you people seem to be forgetting is that if the person attacking you is trying to kill you why on Earth should I want to be LESS able to protect myself? You seem to be saying, "The gun will be useless to you but will make your attacker superman". That's the most bizarre sentiment I've ever heard.
> 
> No one with any sense pulls the gun while still in the car. You always, always, ALWAYS create distance and put obstacles between you and your attacker and you ALWAYS have multiple options. In the situation you described I'd pull my knife and cut whatever part of his body is grabbing me - I'm assuming I'm stopped already. Once he lets go I step out, draw, and order the f***er out of my vehicle as I call the cops. He'll either refuse to get out in which case the cops can come pull him out, get out and run away, or get out to continue the attack and catch two bullets to the chest and one to the head.


Well said....


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The creep won. You need a gun to feel safe. You are not any safer. Just less fearful. You have no idea what will happen if you are attacked in the car. But the truth is the creep won. Your little friend just means that because of your fear someone may die. Someone who does not deserve to die. Nor does their family deserve to suffer from his or her death.
> 
> You've gone through hell. But you haven't won.
> 
> ...


The creep wins if you live in fear and feel powerless.

If a person carries a gun and feels confident in how and when to use it, they are not living in fear and they should feel empowered.

Also, someone who physically assaults another person offensively (vice defensively) with intent to overpower them or threaten their life certainly may deserve death. Nature has dictated that since the first organisms fed on and/or killed one another to survive. While man's law may deem ones actions unjust in certain circumstances of self defense, the law of nature (in this case basic survival) trumps man's law.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The creep won. You need a gun to feel safe. You are not any safer. Just less fearful. You have no idea what will happen if you are attacked in the car. But the truth is the creep won. Your little friend just means that because of your fear someone may die. Someone who does not deserve to die. Nor does their family deserve to suffer from his or her death.
> 
> You've gone through hell. But you haven't won.
> 
> ...


Taking reasonable precautions means the creep wins? Should we not put locks on our doors, watch our children, or take ANY sort of precautions because it would be "living in fear"? That's beyond silly.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

And when the cop pulls you over to give you a ticket because your trade dress fell down, what do you say? 

Hold on a second officer, I have a loaded gun between my legs.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

observer said:


> And when the cop pulls you over to give you a ticket because your trade dress fell down, what do you say?
> 
> Hold on a second officer, I have a loaded gun between my legs.


...I...I don't know what trade dress is buuuttt...yes, if you have a CHL and are carrying a loaded weapon the FIRST thing you do is inform the officer. That's your legal obligation. Why is that strange?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

D Town said:


> ...I...I don't know what trade dress is buuuttt...yes, if you have a CHL and are carrying a loaded weapon the FIRST thing you do is inform the officer. That's your legal obligation. Why is that strange?


The U that goes in your window. Raquel is in CA, you can't carry a loaded gun in cars here.

Guns have to be in a locked box to be transported in a vehicle.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

observer said:


> And when the cop pulls you over to give you a ticket because your trade dress fell down, what do you say?
> 
> Hold on a second officer, I have a loaded gun between my legs.


Police officers enforce trade dress in CA? Damn... Must be a slow work day for them. I don't think our police in Texas would pay much attention.

Absolutely follow your state's CDL laws... Though I imagine some factor in basic survival and take that risk despite the laws.
_
Former assault victim arrested for carrying a weapon improperly while driving for Uber. _

Still sounds better than: _Former assault victim found dead and raped in her car apparently while driving for Uber._


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

observer said:


> The U that goes in your window. Raquel is in CA, you can't carry a loaded gun in cars here.
> 
> Guns have to be in a locked box to be transported in a vehicle.


By all means follow your local gun laws but I'm with KeJorn here.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Your stories are entertaining, but you need to get back on the meds for your own sake.
> 
> Is there a word to describe a person who; overly inflates exaggeration, who is filled with fantasies to fill an empty void and seeks attention from others to make him/her self feel important and worthy to be part of human race? AND, that persons stories are full of holes and lack of factual info?


Now you're getting it. I've been saying this for a few weeks now. I'm guessing it's male, 53, bald and fat.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Some of the most hate filled attacks I have received here have come from people who for whatever reason are offended by the fact that I would dare to buy myself personal protection. While this does seem to have a certain political component to it and it seems some of the attacks on me come from people from a political angle. I'm not a political person and I didn't buy this gun to make a political statement. I bought it for my own personal protection period.

When this happened I did file a police report and also a copy of which I provided to uber. There was a thread posted here and it was also picked up and covered by a newspaper. All the details of this incident are well documented. So anyone to suggest I am exaggerating what happened to me, is either didn't read the previous thread about this issue or is just for whatever reason "offended/upset" that I dared to buy myself a gun for personal protection.

No one has the right to tell me what I can or cannot do to protect myself... if a gun doesn't make you feel "safe" then that's on you and you don't have to buy one... and you can choose less lethal weapons for your own personal protection... but please keep that to yourself


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

sushiboy said:


> I agree, why bother driving for Uber when you hate it and complain about them giving out your info? Why put yourself in a similar situation?


Because I do it to make money...we all do things we "hate" to pit food on the table...

This issue was well documented at the time, and even appeared in the newspaper... Uber admitted to giving out my personal phone instead of the uber number to a guy who claimed to have lost his phone in my car...a fact which they "apologized" for and provided me $40 to cover the cost of changing my number... which was grossly inadequate... I will not let fear prevent me from making a living and putting food on my table...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Some of the most hate filled attacks I have received here have come from people who for whatever reason are offended by the fact that I would dare to buy myself personal protection. While this does seem to have a certain political component to it and it seems some of the attacks on me come from people from a political angle. I'm not a political person and I didn't buy this gun to make a political statement. I bought it for my own personal protection period.
> 
> When this happened I did file a police report and also a copy of which I provided to uber. There was a thread posted here and it was also picked up and covered by a newspaper. All the details of this incident are well documented. So anyone to suggest I am exaggerating what happened to me, is either didn't read the previous thread about this issue or is just for whatever reason "offended/upset" that I dared to buy myself a gun for personal protection.
> 
> No one has the right to tell me what I can or cannot do to protect myself... if a gun doesn't make you feel "safe" then that's on you and you don't have to buy one... and you can choose less lethal weapons for your own personal protection... but please keep that to yourself, because I don't care what you think..


Doesn't add to the conversation really but I just have to say DAMN straight. You are 100% correct. Don't let other people's hang ups or political beliefs interfere with your life. As long as you're not depriving anyone else of anything their entitled to, causing/advocating harm to innocent people, and you're not mentally unstable then what you do and what you purchase isn't anyone else's business.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Under what circumstances did Uber provide pax with personal information? Is this common? This makes me very nervous...particularly because I'm a female driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> Well, actually....
> 
> The traditional way for a driver to carry armed is to be sitting with the gun under their left thigh, handle to the right and barrel pointed left. This is a traditional spot as it allows the gun never to be seen by a passenger and the driver to have full control over the gun at all times. There is no draw movement. If you are attacked from behind or from the side you can have the gun out and fired in less than 2 seconds. Any constrictive moves an assailant puts on you from the back seat will naturally cause your hands to move towards the gun. Most self defense pistols do not have safeties on them. I have a .22lr pistol that has a safety on it, but I think that's because it's meant for children.
> 
> ...


POST # 26/Renaldow: Thank You for
Your LE service,
wherever that was. Thanks for Your
LEO perspective in this Self-Defense-
for-Driver Scenario. The Firearm-un-
der-left thigh sounds uncomfortable,
PAINFUL if a Revolver. Having to get
out of vehicle eliminates the "conceal-
ment" especially if 4 PAX means that
Raquel has a PAX to her immediate
right. You would STILL recommend
her Ruger 9mm be unholstered, under
left thigh?

Not challenging Your Expertise, just as
Gun Owner (G-21) I'm curious about
Your common-sense solution!

Bison loves learning.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> First and foremost NO responsible gun owner is going to pull or flash a gun in anything less than a life threatening situation. It has to go beyond someone being an a$$ or being belligerent, or even taking a swing at you. It has to be life threatening. That said moving on.
> 
> Okay sooo your solution to a pax choking you from behind is...to be less armed? Yeah...that will save your life. What you people seem to be forgetting is that if the person attacking you is trying to kill you why on Earth should I want to be LESS able to protect myself? You seem to be saying, "The gun will be useless to you but will make your attacker superman". That's the most bizarre sentiment I've ever heard.
> 
> No one with any sense pulls the gun while still in the car. You always, always, ALWAYS create distance and put obstacles between you and your attacker and you ALWAYS have multiple options. In the situation you described I'd pull my knife and cut whatever part of his body is grabbing me - I'm assuming I'm stopped already. Once he lets go I step out, draw, and order the f***er out of my vehicle as I call the cops. He'll either refuse to get out in which case the cops can come pull him out, get out and run away, or get out to continue the attack and catch two bullets to the chest and one to the head.


POST # 29/D Town: SIR! You have de-
livered the KA-BOOM
(and wicked slicey action) to the Perp
PAX, in BOOYAH! fashion. Way to depict.

In a Kinda Sorta related way the BOOM
is mine to deliver today....but it's ALL
GOOD! I am delighted to inform You of
your breaking through the "Perfection
Barrier" with Your Most-Recent Like:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

At 100.012 % You are in the TopHalf
of the Top 1% of UPNF Members.
Congratulations, Well-Done!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

The dumb is showing. We are IC in POVs. Spray pepper spray in your car and see how well you can safely get your car stopped. Look at the distances to properly employ a real tazer. Hand tazers are a joke


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> The U that goes in your window. Raquel is in CA, you can't carry a loaded gun in cars here.
> 
> Guns have to be in a locked box to be transported in a vehicle.


POST # 36/observer: Although I respect
your Notable Status
and Welcome Your input, I believe that
Your caveat only applies to those
Drivers WITHOUT A VALID CCP/CCW.

You probably remember the "MisAdven-
ture," in The Sandbox, that Ex-LEO
Beur thankfully survived, with no-
shots-fired ?

Bison remembers stuff like that.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Look how well tazers work




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=904901349582816


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Look how well tazers work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 47/Mr. T: That......THAT...was
....a SPECTACULAR
FAIL for Taser Corporation! That man's
body withstood about FOUR minutes of
CONTINUOUS TAZING before he even
was "taken down"!

I am going to keep this Hyperlink for
Future Mentoring. Great Job here, "He-
who-Glowers-with-Gold". Ever run
into BlkGeep during Your Travels 
in Greater PHX ?

Bi$on $aves on Ta$er.
Find$ ammo mo'bettah'!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> The dumb is showing. We are IC in POVs. Spray pepper spray in your car and see how well you can safely get your car stopped. Look at the distances to properly employ a real tazer. Hand tazers are a joke


Before you do ANYTHING common sense would tell most people to STOP the multi-ton death missile their piloting. If someone doesn't know to do that they have bigger problems...like remembering to take their pants off before trying to take a dump...

As for pepper spray in the car THAT is why they make these:





And I know for a fact that you can use a Taser - an actual TASER not a stun gun - in close without deploying the prongs. I have no idea if this is less effective.



Mr. T said:


> Look how well tazers work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is NO self defense device that works 100% of the time at all times. You can shoot some people with an actual gun and they may still close the distance and beat you to death before they even realize their shot. So what exactly are you advocating here because I don't see you suggesting a better alternative. You're just crapping on others ideas without offering any of your own...are...are you a politician?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

"Non lethals" are guaranteed to fail it's just a matter of when. If you train and know how to properly use a firearm it will work every time and effectively.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> "Non lethals" are guaranteed to fail it's just a matter of when. If you train and know how to properly use a firearm it will work every time and effectively.


This is a joke, right? You DO know that you can't kill everyone who takes a swing at you, right?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Read how well guns work.

http://articles.philly.com/2012-05-21/news/31789017_1_police-officer-evers-officers


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Uber doesn't employee me, I'm an ic...so they can't tell me what I can or can't carry in my own car...and as far as I know there are plenty of other drivers who carry...


Raquel, *GOOD ON YOU*.
All this PC bull-shizzle about what Uber's 'policy' is hurts my man-parts.
I have a right to carry, and a CC right to carry, and I will, based on my state laws. 
I am an independent contractor, first and foremost, and that first word means *ALOT*.
Independent.
The crazy 'perp' who walks up on you and decides *YOU* are his meal that night will not read the *'Dont Be Evil'* laws enacted in every town, governed by every state, supported by the constitution.
Having daughters myself, I tell them all the time, *'Go Crazy Early'* in these potential types of encounters.
*VERY* few women survive 'enabling' their abductor, regardless of the promise to 'let you go'.
The good folks should not worry about you carrying.
The bad folks, well, 'until you show me who you really are, I have to assume the worst, nowadays'.
Raquel On, and go crazy early, when needed!


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


Ugh. This troll again


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm not saying don't carry, I'm just saying to keep it quiet


except here
on a very public uber forum
if it was your daughter, whats your answer then?
she is an IC.
period.
the good people who never get to see her need to 'play', will never know
the bad people, (who are ALL around you every day), may find a different result when they initiate the 'game'.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


I love guns... Don't like people who make sudden judgement while carrying. You've had a negative experience. I hope that you analyze the situation before you decide to pull out your new toy.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 47/Mr. T: That......THAT...was
> ....a SPECTACULAR
> FAIL for Taser Corporation! That man's
> body withstood about FOUR minutes of
> ...


The officer was afraid to break a nail...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Read how well guns work.
> 
> http://articles.philly.com/2012-05-21/news/31789017_1_police-officer-evers-officers


POST # 52/D Town: After reading the
"recaps" of multiple
Perp-on-LEO incidents, it IS admirable
that the Unnamed Officer scored 5/7 or
6/7 with his Pistola. Too bad ZERO "Head
Shots" in the mix. Likely...not certainty...
that the 1st .40 180 grainer in La Cabeza
would've ended Mr. HeavyPerp's frenzy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 36/observer: Although I respect
> your Notable Status
> and Welcome Your input, I believe that
> Your caveat only applies to those
> ...


Yepp, from what I have read Raquel doesn't have a CCW permit so she would have to lock it up, permits are difficult to get in California.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> This is a joke, right? You DO know that you can't kill everyone who takes a swing at you, right?


Is that what I said? No.

As for your article they conveniently left out where the suspect was hit. Remember I said knowing "how to use" above? That means shot placement. Hard to keep moving if your hear is shredded and you brain splattered on the wall


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> except here
> on a very public uber forum
> if it was your daughter, whats your answer then?
> she is an IC.
> ...


Not sure where your coming from here. I don't carry when I work, never have.

My girlfriend does carry and I encourage her to do so. If I had a daughter I would make sure she could protect herself.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You talkin to me?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 52/D Town: After reading the
> "recaps" of multiple
> Perp-on-LEO incidents, it IS admirable
> that the Unnamed Officer scored 5/7 or
> ...


Likely however head shots are difficult to get in a life or death situation with a moving target. That's why they say aim for the torso. USUALLY that puts an end to the fight but with drugs out there that have people LITERALLY eating other people's faces off it ain't guaranteed that anything other than a head shot is going to end it before they get a hand on you. Scary crap.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Is that what I said? No.
> 
> As for your article they conveniently left out where the suspect was hit. Remember I said knowing "how to use" above? That means shot placement. Hard to keep moving if your hear is shredded and you brain splattered on the wall


Sorry, I had to assume that's what you meant since you are convinced that non lethals are so failure prone that you seem to be advocating avoiding them. That leaves fist fighting someone swinging at you. Why the heck would I want to do that when I can pepper spray them, laugh at them stumbling around blind, and drive off while they blindly search for water? You're not making a whole lotta sense here.

Also, I trust cops on average are better handling guns that the average civilian. Also you're getting real specific. "Well if you have a gun, AND if their far enough away to allow you to pull it and aim, AND if you're lucky enough to hit a small moving target like a head THEN its the perfect weapon that works every time!" I give you officer Kevin McCormick http://alternativemediasyndicate.com/page/7/

I'm sure that doesn't matter. I could find 20 more of these and you'd still be convinced you were right. Cognitive dissonance is fun.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Sorry, I had to assume that's what you meant since you are convinced that non lethals are so failure prone that you seem to be advocating avoiding them. That leaves fist fighting someone swinging at you. Why the heck would I want to do that when I can pepper spray them, laugh at them stumbling around blind, and drive off while they blindly search for water? You're not making a whole lotta sense here.
> 
> Also, I trust cops on average are better handling guns that the average civilian. Also you're getting real specific. "Well if you have a gun, AND if their far enough away to allow you to pull it and aim, AND if you're lucky enough to hit a small moving target like a head THEN its the perfect weapon that works every time!" I give you officer Kevin McCormick http://alternativemediasyndicate.com/page/7/
> 
> I'm sure that doesn't matter. I could find 20 more of these and you'd still be convinced you were right. Cognitive dissonance is fun.


Non lethals fail a lot more than people realize. And believe it or not a lot of civilians have far better training and far more "trigger" time than cops. Most agencies require a once a year qualification and many cops will only do that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Yepp, from what I have read Raquel doesn't have a CCW permit so she would have to lock it up, permits are difficult to get in California.


POST # 59/observer: YES!! That NOT
MINOR aspect will be
troublesome...as it was for Ex-LEO Beur.
Apparently, the County Sherriffs in the
Golden State are every bit as "My way, or
the Highway" as the Individualistic City/
Town Police Chiefs in the Bay State........
all 310 of them!

Also, Raquel COULD move to a more
CCW friendly County. Right brikosig ?
Do You copy TimFromMA ?
LTC....are You out there ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Likely however head shots are difficult to get in a life or death situation with a moving target. That's why they say aim for the torso. USUALLY that puts an end to the fight but with drugs out there that have people LITERALLY eating other people's faces off it ain't guaranteed that anything other than a head shot is going to end it before they get a hand on you. Scary crap.


POST # 63/@ D Town: Casuale Haberdasher just told
me a Good One, but INSISTED THAT I
credit UberDude2 with "The Copy":

I don't ALWAYS "go Cannibal"...but when
I DO...I prefer Smoking Bath Salts."

Sick & Twisted...I know.
Bison gave me a "TimeOut"!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Well Raquel is most likely a guy, and the posts are totally fiction.
End of story.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Non lethals fail a lot more than people realize. And believe it or not a lot of civilians have far better training and far more "trigger" time than cops. Most agencies require a once a year qualification and many cops will only do that.


So do guns and you failed to address the issue of WHAT do you purpose people use during the 99% of the time when lethal force isn't justified?

And are there civilians who are better with guns than the average cop? Of course. Just like there are people who are smarter and more knowledgeable than the average professor at my university. That doesn't mean my A&P professor is dumb or below average it means that there are ALWAYS people smarter or better than the average. THAT is why I apparently wasted my time saying the AVERAGE cop is better than the AVERAGE civilian. Are you actually going to argue against that?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> ...I...I don't know what trade dress is buuuttt...yes, if you have a CHL and are carrying a loaded weapon the FIRST thing you do is inform the officer. That's your legal obligation. Why is that strange?


Many states Don't require a person with an LTC to inform a police officer that you're carrying. We are not required to in Mass.... but I usually do by handing them my LTC along with mu license.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Carrying that, while it is your 2nd amendment right to do so, is in violation of Uber's corporate policy.
> 
> I'd keep your "friend" quiet if I were you.


Uber does not prohibit the carrying of firearms.... Lyft Does.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

brikosig said:


> Uber does not prohibit the carrying of firearms.... Lyft Does.


Watch the news at least a little bit.

http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122094/uber-isnt-letting-its-drivers-carry-guns-anymore


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Carry away, I say! As I delve deeper into Uber, and I'm a man, I still feel uncomfortable. I had my first pick up and drop off of a prostitute. The pick up was in a nice, suburban neighborhood. Got there, the guy patted her on the a$$ as she left, she gets in my car, I accept the ride and see I have to now drive her to some scumbag part of the city 50 miles away. She was a very pleasant young 24ish girl, took over the radio, plugged in her phone and played music loud. She didn't do anything wrong on the drive but the drop off address was ambiguous - one of those 14500-14590. She said she was going to her Ex's house but when we were on the street, she couldn't remember the house. That's when I got a little nervous wondering, is this when I get robbed, does someone jump out and demand to get in the car...She ended up saying, here's the house, got out and walked up some driveway. Who knows...maybe her next trick! Regardless, we are sitting targets and as for as Uber and their check of the PAX, all they know is how they pay for the ride. That's it! A prepaid card and prepaid cell phone is going to take care of that. All other info could be false. While we have to do background checks, we AND Uber, have no idea if the person we are driving has used their real id. 

I'm curious, why did Uber give out your info? How could they do that?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Well Raquel is most likely a guy, and the posts are totally fiction.
> End of story.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Life is a *****, and then you die. 
How you handle the parts in between is your call.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I highly recommend a Springfield Armory, 1911 .45 ACP compact Champion. .45 is devastating at close range. 

A full size .45 1911 with 5" barrel, has a very tight grouping at 25 feet. 

Plus, Springfield Armory, has one of the best warranties and customer support.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

No bells or whistles, as simple as it gets. I did replace wooden grip with a rubber grip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Personally I recommend a 9mm Makarov in an ankle holster.
The Russians know how to kill people.
Who am I to disagree?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

She lost my respect when she said she wouldn't take service animals. If you go back and read her posts she seems to have more issues with pax than anyone else here. And she could care less what the law is about anything. It's all about her.


RockinEZ said:


> Well Raquel is most likely a guy, and the posts are totally fiction.
> End of story.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She lost my respect when she said she wouldn't take service animals. If you go back and read her posts she seems to have more issues with pax than anyone else here. And she could care less what the law is about anything. It's all about her.


No entiendo


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Personally I recommend a 9mm Makarov in an ankle holster.
> The Russians know how to kill people.
> Who am I to disagree?


My brother from another mother.

I'll take Walther ppk over Makarov. Im Russian, but somethings Brits are better at then Russians. At the end of the day, i will always go back to 1911 regardless of caliber. I personally dislike dual action pistols.

In the heat of battle ill take what ever. But, competition shooting, i must have single action.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My brother from another mother.
> 
> I'll take Walther ppk over Makarov. Im Russian, but somethings Brits are better at then Russians. At the end of the day, i will always go back to 1911 regardless of caliber. I personally dislike dual action pistols.
> 
> In the heat of battle ill take what ever. But, competition shooting, i must have single action.


Mov brat: I like a 9mm Makarov.. and have qualified with it. It is tiny, and fits a ankle holster.
We may have to connect on a shooting page. I am a competitive shooter in San Diego county. I also compete in the .45 cal Combat Master group.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine over yours, so you know it is real time.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Mov brat: I like a 9mm Makarov.. and have qualified with it. It is tiny, and fits a ankle holster.
> We may have to connect on a shooting page. I am a competitive shooter in San Diego county. I also compete in the .45 cal Combat Master group.


Makarov is fantastic. I shot it first time at 30 yards when i was 14 with very little effort and my grouping was less then 4" apart.

Over the years, as i grew older and gained more experience through military, i honestly get a brain fart with dual action pistols. I spend too much time thinking about trigger position as i pull the trigger, waiting for hammer to drop. In the process my aim is skewed.

If you ever played Gran Turismo on PS2, you would know that buttons have around 255 degrees of sensitivity. Thats how sensitive my fingers are.

Thats why i love single action trigger, as i dont have to think about anything but the target.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> View attachment 13068


DUDE!!

That is a beauty!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

So you know I am not a jive turkey.
I am a geezer (over 60) but shoot in competition weekly for fun.

The Makarov is not accurate, and not a great weapon.
Within the ranges an Uber driver needs it is a fine weapon.
I personally like it a lot. It is my legal CCW in CA as of last month.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She lost my respect when she said she wouldn't take service animals. If you go back and read her posts she seems to have more issues with pax than anyone else here. And she could care less what the law is about anything. It's all about her.


Can't find the post about service animals but I'll take your word. That would be a crap thing to do. That being said I scrolled through and didn't get the vibe she has more problems than any of the rest of us. You have a personal issue with her?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> Can't find the post about service animals but I'll take your word. That would be a crap thing to do. That being said I scrolled through and didn't get the vibe she has more problems than any of the rest of us. You have a personal issue with her?


D Town, I do believe you dropped your shorts when this post suddenly got real. Oh well.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

When it comes to personal defense, hallow points or .45 is my choice. Very few 1911s reliably take hallow points.

Competition shooting, 9mm all day long.

My next 1911 will have a 5 port compensator.

A 7" barrel 1911 is over kill, but looks bad ass. When PAX sees 7" of steel, theyll shits their pants like Pavlov's Dog.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

We shoot 500 rounds twice a week. My 9mm Ruger P89 is my favorite. It doesn't hurt my geezer wrist much. I can put two in 2" at twenty five feet without thinking. This one is dependable. It has a laser in the grip. Too big to carry in the car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stop bragging, ill need a chloroform to fall a sleep. lol

My neighbor has an original Ruger from WWII that hes been trying to put together over the last year. He refuses to use any 3rd party modern machined parts. So its just a box full of parts waiting to be reunited with its siblings.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Stop bragging, ill need a chloroform to fall a sleep. lol
> 
> My neighbor has an original Ruger from WWII that hes been trying to put together over the last year. He refuses to use any 3rd party modern machined parts. So its just a box full of parts waiting to be reunited with its siblings.


lol! I haven practicing since 1966


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

BLACK TALON says howdy if you arrive unannounced in my house 
SXT9.. 
I was an ER tech.. you really do not want high speed razor blades bouncing around in your body.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> lol! I haven practicing since 1966


Got a question for you.

Which brand of ammo do you find most reliable in your experience?

Ive always used Remington do to discounts i get at local store. 230gr ACP.
But what brand ammo has better mixture of gunpowder, and better slugs uniformity/build/structure/balance?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No entiendo


There was a thread on this a couple months ago I guess. She absolutely refuses to take any service animal and maintains she doesn't care what the ADA or the Supreme Court say it's her car and she can do whatever she wants. This because some woman's lapdog peed in her car. NOT a service dog.

Anyway she pissed me off. I do t know how to attach the thread but here a couple of her posts:

Again my car..my rules.. I am not discriminating against anyone.. they don't have a RIGHT to conscript me to give them a ride. No dogs in my car. Ever. No exceptions. If I see someone that has a service animal, I will make an excuse oh sorry I just got a call for a family emergency I have to cancel.. end of story.

You have a right to a dog and to not be discriminated against.. but that doesn't mean you have the right to conscript me to give you a ride!

You have a right to emergency services at a hospital...that doesn't mean you have the right to have the sheriff drag the doctor out of his house so you can exercise your right to his service, does anyone here get that?(end of 1st post)

I don't want to get a blanket..wtf..I don't want a ****ing dog in my car. The bottom line is that I am not obligated to accept a dog. That is the whole thing it seems some don't get. Fine they have the right to a dog, great. They can exercise that right in another car. NOT MINE..

Using your analogy that means if i have an emergency medical problem I have the right to have the police go drag the doctor out of bed to serve me.. it doesn't work that way.. yes I have a right to medical service ..but that doesn't mean I have the right to get that service from that doctor..

Now you're saying that basically even if I have a family emergency I still have to accept the dog. That's insane. What if I'm bleeding? Is that still not good enough?

What are these dog people God and their rights and needs have to be serviced without question by whoever they want???

Maybe if they need a dog they should make special accommodations ahead of time. I know if I had a disability and needed a dog i wouldn't go out of my way to piss other people off by playing the "ADA CARD" with them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Can't find the post about service animals but I'll take your word. That would be a crap thing to do. That being said I scrolled through and didn't get the vibe she has more problems than any of the rest of us. You have a personal issue with her?


It's in a thread about how she hates rich people. I posted a couple quotes in response to someone else here. She just really angered me with her attitude about thinking she shouldn't have to accommodate a service dog. Blind people have been having this problem with taxis for a long time. It's f****** despicable IMHO.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Got a question for you.
> 
> Which brand of ammo do you find most reliable in your experience?
> 
> ...


It all depends on what your pistol likes to eat. 
My 9mm Rugar P89 will shoot anything I can reload. It does not care. 
My Makarov is partial to Russian ball military ammo. That is cheap and available so I go with that. 
My .357 S&W will shoot rocks. Rotary pistols will shoot anything.

Shoot the weapon with several types of ammo and you will find what is dependable. 
I have shot most weapons on the market today, and almost all that have been available since 1966. Give me specifics and I can suggest with a little more accuracy.

If you don't shoot much stick to name brand ammo. It goes bang every time.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's in a thread about how she hates rich people. I posted a couple quotes in response to someone else here. She just really angered me with her attitude about thinking she shouldn't have to accommodate a service dog. Blind people have been having this problem with taxis for a long time. It's f****** despicable IMHO.


You made your point on the service dog part. Shitty attitude to have I'll agree and can - and should - get you sued. I think I opened a can of worms here though and we've taken this thread off topic.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> You made your point on the service dog part. Shitty attitude to have I'll agree and can - and should - get you sued. I think I opened a can of worms here though and we've taken this thread off topic.


The only time I remember a thread NOT going off topic was when we had 20+ pages discussing whether to have water for pax. It got a bit ridiculous but it was amusing.

Conversations go off topic. I don't let it bother me when it's my thread. I don't think many care.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, what was the consensus on water?


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 26/Renaldow: Thank You for
> Your LE service,
> wherever that was. Thanks for Your
> LEO perspective in this Self-Defense-
> ...


This is all for discussion purposes, I do not carry weapons in my car while Ubering!

I agree with your take on the revolver. While I think you could make it work if you had to (meaning you already had that pistol, were licensed to carry it or it was legal to have in your car in your state), a medium to small frame auto would be preferable. My personal choice for a revolver is a med frame .38 spl snubnose, the kind everyone in the world makes for concealed carry. I would put it in my inside left jacket pocket. Same reasons, if you're constricted your right hand is going to naturally going towards it, and someone behind you cannot see you moving into your jacket.

And yes, if you are one to jump up and open doors, mess with bags, or hug pax, carrying under your thigh would not be a good idea as you would be showing it all of the time. From the other thread you know I generally don't get out of my seat unless necessary, so if you're like me it would probably work. If you're up all the time and wanted to carry, I'd suggest inside jacket whether it be in a pocket or shoulder holster.

There are also a lot of ways to conceal a pistol in the driver's area that keeps it in reach, but out of sight.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I agree with most of this. However, when a gun enters the equation you have to admit that things escalate. A gun has one intended purpose and that is to kill.
> 
> Not sure where you got the idea that I wouldn't "fight back against someone trying to kill me".


I didn't think you wouldn't fight back, that was a general statement. There are a lot of people who will not. Sorry for the confusion. I'm talking generally.

A gun can escalate a situation, I agree. What I'm saying is that there is a time to pull a gun, and that time is when the other person has already escalated the situation to where you are in fear for your life. You should never pull a gun or any other weapon as part of a battle plan. Pulling any kind of weapon is an endgame solution, it's the trump card to the attack that has already begun by the other person. It's not self defense to pull a gun during a verbal argument. If you pull a gun or any other weapon it's because you are about to use it. I would also suggest somoen have the necessary training to know when that time is.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

observer said:


> And when the cop pulls you over to give you a ticket because your trade dress fell down, what do you say?
> 
> Hold on a second officer, I have a loaded gun between my legs.


Yes. If you are carrying it legally that way then you should always let a police officer know when they are about to see a gun. That keeps you from being shot. Nobody is talking about carrying a gun illegally (at least I hope not!). While in most states you do not have to tell a police officer that you are carrying a gun legally, if there's a chance they are going to see the gun it is always courteous and safe to let them know ahead of time. A lot of people carry a gun in their glove box, unfortunately it's sitting on top of the registration and insurance info they are about to reach for. That was never fun to experience with no warning. However, when I called your plate into dispatch while I was making the stop, the dispatcher already ran you and has told me that the vehicle is clear and that the registered owner is clear and has a concealed carry license. So when you tell me I'm going to see it in the glove box and you're really reaching for the car's paperwork, I'm not drawing down on you, I know the gun is legal and I know you are generally a law abiding citizen as you past the background check for the permit.



observer said:


> The U that goes in your window. Raquel is in CA, you can't carry a loaded gun in cars here.
> 
> Guns have to be in a locked box to be transported in a vehicle.


To be transported, sure. If you have a permit to carry a handgun that isn't transporting, that is carrying.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> Likely however head shots are difficult to get in a life or death situation with a moving target. That's why they say aim for the torso. USUALLY that puts an end to the fight but with drugs out there that have people LITERALLY eating other people's faces off it ain't guaranteed that anything other than a head shot is going to end it before they get a hand on you. Scary crap.


You (and others!) may find this article interesting. It's a real world look at calibers, stopping power, etc. It is not based on ballistics gels and other novelty items, but actual emergency room incidents and the like.
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power

There's a lot there for thought and discussion, I think.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> "Non lethals" are guaranteed to fail it's just a matter of when. If you train and know how to properly use a firearm it will work every time and effectively.


Really?! A firearm will work EVERY time? What magical firearm is this? Autos have failure to feeds all the time. Revolvers are better in that regard, but still can have any number of mechanical issues. Ammo also doesn't fire, delay fires, or fizzles and jams your barrel.



Mr. T said:


> Non lethals fail a lot more than people realize. And believe it or not a lot of civilians have far better training and far more "trigger" time than cops. Most agencies require a once a year qualification and many cops will only do that.


That's because most police officers will never actually have to fire their gun on duty during their entire career. There are many officers who do not even like carrying a gun but do so because they realize it will give them an edge in serving and protecting. And again, non-lethal and lethal weapons both fail.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Damn, I really should have multiquoted. lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Really?! A firearm will work EVERY time? What magical firearm is this? Autos have failure to feeds all the time. Revolvers are better in that regard, but still can have any number of mechanical issues. Ammo also doesn't fire, delay fires, or fizzles and jams your barrel.
> 
> That's because most police officers will never actually have to fire their gun on duty during their entire career. There are many officers who do not even like carrying a gun but do so because they realize it will give them an edge in serving and protecting. And again, non-lethal and lethal weapons both fail.


Renaldow speaks the truth.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Some scary stuff has happened since I started driving strangers around. 
I started with plan A.. A real Taser. Not a stun gun. 
I became aware that pepper jell would be a good option in specific situations. 
After a resent experience I decided that I would take the firearm option into the car. 

I am not going to die because Uber matched me up with a psycopath.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Some scary stuff has happened since I started driving strangers around.
> I started with plan A.. A real Taser. Not a stun gun.
> I became aware that pepper jell would be a good option in specific situations.
> After a resent experience I decided that I would take the firearm option into the car.
> ...


Can I ask what that recent experience was?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Can I ask what that recent experience was?


A couple of 20 somethings that thought they were bad. I picked them up drunk in the Gaslamp and took them toward National City. 
I invited them out when things got out of hand. 
They were in a pissing contest, and I was in the middle.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's also very easy to say you'd be willing to take a life. It's very different when faced with the reality. It's those split seconds that can turn ugly. Ending someone's life is something that will haunt you forever regardless of the situation, unless of course, you are a sociopath. Ask any combat veteran who would be willing to talk about it. Most of us wont.


Well, the alternative is my life instead of theirs for the sake being able to sleep at night? GTFOH. I don't think so, but you go right ahead and let us know how that works out.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> A couple of 20 somethings that thought they were bad. I picked them up drunk in the Gaslamp and took them toward National City.
> I invited them out when things got out of hand.
> They were in a pissing contest, and I was in the middle.


Sorry that happened! I think that kind of thing is far more likely on this job than actual random violence.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

RealityShark, that is exactly why we practice. 
It has to be muscle memory.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Sorry that happened! I think that kind of thing is far more likely on this job than actual random violence.


I have had 3 incidents that could have gone very bad while driving an UberX. 
At first I thought I would never apply for a CCW permit. 
After the second time I applied. 
It was in process during the third incident. 
Now I wear slacks on every drive. All the better to get to the ankle holster. 
I have no desire to hurt another human. If they desire to hurt me, that is another story.

We are not driving in DisneyLand.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> You (and others!) may find this article interesting. It's a real world look at calibers, stopping power, etc. It is not based on ballistics gels and other novelty items, but actual emergency room incidents and the like.
> http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power
> 
> There's a lot there for thought and discussion, I think.


That was a VERY interesting read, thank you. I have bookmarked it. Surprising how little difference there is in stopping power between the calibers and interesting to note the percentages he reported in stops with a shot to the head - only 75%. You might have just given me an excuse to buy a couple of new guns...that I can't afford right now...but I'll be buying any how...


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> That was a VERY interesting read, thank you. I have bookmarked it. Surprising how little difference there is in stopping power between the calibers and interesting to note the percentages he reported in stops with a shot to the head - only 75%. You might have just given me an excuse to buy a couple of new guns...that I can't afford right now...but I'll be buying any how...


How little difference caliber makes is what I thought was really interesting, as well as the # of rounds until incapacitation. If you drop .25 ACP and .44 Mag from the survey (just due to lower numbers of incidents) it shows the smaller calibers stop in 2 shots, the larger ones take 3. I'm guessing that has more to do with the shooter's recovery/accuracy between shots. I think the stats with .25 ACP and .44 Mag have more to do with (lower number of incidents aside) someone carrying .25 ACP probably doesn't train much, if at all, as that's kind of a Saturday night special round; and the person with a .44 probably trains a lot as that's more of a hobbyist's choice. It really just shows to carry what you like and can use, regardless of caliber for the most part.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> How little difference caliber makes is what I thought was really interesting, as well as the # of rounds until incapacitation. If you drop .25 ACP and .44 Mag from the survey (just due to lower numbers of incidents) it shows the smaller calibers stop in 2 shots, the larger ones take 3. I'm guessing that has more to do with the shooter's recovery/accuracy between shots. I think the stats with .25 ACP and .44 Mag have more to do with (lower number of incidents aside) someone carrying .25 ACP probably doesn't train much, if at all, as that's kind of a Saturday night special round; and the person with a .44 probably trains a lot as that's more of a hobbyist's choice. It really just shows to carry what you like and can use, regardless of caliber for the most part.


Being comfortable with the firearm inspires confidence in its use and thus increases effective use. Sounds good to me.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> Watch the news at least a little bit.
> 
> http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122094/uber-isnt-letting-its-drivers-carry-guns-anymore


I read the news every day..... so I missed the change in their firearms policy...smart-ass. Not that missing something from the "new republic" would be a surprise as I prefer not to read left wing crap written and read by low-information liberals.

My Car - My F'n Rules............... I Drive - I CCW.

Thanks for giving me the correct info.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> How little difference caliber makes is what I thought was really interesting, as well as the # of rounds until incapacitation. If you drop .25 ACP and .44 Mag from the survey (just due to lower numbers of incidents) it shows the smaller calibers stop in 2 shots, the larger ones take 3. I'm guessing that has more to do with the shooter's recovery/accuracy between shots. I think the stats with .25 ACP and .44 Mag have more to do with (lower number of incidents aside) someone carrying .25 ACP probably doesn't train much, if at all, as that's kind of a Saturday night special round; and the person with a .44 probably trains a lot as that's more of a hobbyist's choice. It really just shows to carry what you like and can use, regardless of caliber for the most part.


^^^
I went to the range a few days ago and took six guns with me, and the guy at the desk just kinda looked at me. 
I have three Colts that are all too heavy for carry all day... even the Combat Commander. 
Don't like carrying the Glock 19 for a few reasons even though it feels light as a feather. 
I usually carry one of two Walther PPK's.... one in .32 and one in .380 (S), both German, not Interarms and the way I stack them is the first two rounds are ball and the rest are frangible.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

brikosig said:


> I read the news every day..... so I missed the change in their firearms policy...smart-ass. Not that missing something from the "new republic" would be a surprise as I prefer not to read left wing crap written and read by low-information liberals.
> 
> My Car - My F'n Rules............... I Drive - I CCW.
> 
> Thanks for giving me the correct info.


That just happened to be the first link that popped up when I did a google search. It was big news for a while. I'm sure you can find it on your oh so trusted Fox News.

On the second point I agree with you. If we're IC's they can't dictate this kind of crap to us.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll just say that if you are fearful it shows. People will take advantage. I'm never afraid and I've been assaulted before. Both inside and outside a vehicle. I've been harassed and stalked. I keep reminding others that You can use almost anything as a weapon.

This is why I don't do any kind of taxi, not even shuttles. Paranoid fearful people with guns and weapons... Thanks I'll take my car or the bus.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

If you _never _have fear, you either need meds, or need to up/update your meds.


Bus-on!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I'll just say that if you are fearful it shows. People will take advantage. I'm never afraid and I've been assaulted before. Both inside and outside a vehicle. I've been harassed and stalked. I keep reminding others that You can use almost anything as a weapon.
> 
> This is why I don't do any kind of taxi, not even shuttles. Paranoid fearful people with guns and weapons... Thanks I'll take my car or the bus.


that's why I CHOOSE TO PREVENT BEING A VICTIM. I am a responsible gun owner, and try to stay up on gun safety and practice at the range. now I'm taking a class.

so according to you since I'm "afraid" I should "stay home" ?? or use another weapon?

I'm a 5'3 woman, and truth be told no matter what other weapon I chose or how much martial art self defense classes I take, the reality is a gun is my only realistic equalizer against say a 6'1 predator.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> Well, what was the consensus on water?


 Don't bother with it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> It all depends on what your pistol likes to eat.
> My 9mm Rugar P89 will shoot anything I can reload. It does not care.
> My Makarov is partial to Russian ball military ammo. That is cheap and available so I go with that.
> My .357 S&W will shoot rocks. Rotary pistols will shoot anything.
> ...


From my limited knowledge, reading various forums, 1911 is very picky when it comes to ammo. Some say brand A is great, some say brand B is good. After speaking with local gunsmith, 1911 wasnt designed for hallow points.

At the end of the day i get conflicting info.

A Berretta 92 will chow down on any ammo and wont complain. 1911 is a Hulk in a Leotard. Cant use brand A mag, you have to use brand C mag to keep it from jamming.... but, the spring load in brand D mag is better.
I love 1911, but its the queen diva of all hand guns.

A Glock, .... i hate glock, because its simple and it works. I know, it doesnt make sense. I love guns same way i love women; "crazy, complicated and a pain the ass".... yet i want a marry a priests daughter.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

Raquel said:


> that's why I CHOOSE TO PREVENT BEING A VICTIM. I am a responsible gun owner, and try to stay up on gun safety and practice at the range. now I'm taking a class.
> 
> so according to you since I'm "afraid" I should "stay home" ?? or use another weapon?
> 
> I'm a 5'3 woman, and truth be told no matter what other weapon I chose or how much martial art self defense classes I take, the reality is a gun is my only realistic equalizer against say a 6'1 predator.


I dont know where it seemed like I suggested staying home, it was more of...If you don't want to be a victim, avoid shady areas. However be prepared and that gun is a great option. Backups are always best. I learned things from my dad when I was young and sadly had to use them in my teenage years. I've stabbed men in the arms, /shoulder who grabbed me to rape at a bus stop past 10pm. I've had USB cords wrapped around my neck and I used a knife to cut it, while I was being dragged. I've had my hair grabbed tightly and used lighter to make them let go. Being practical is the best defence. Once the gun is unavailable you need to be able to improvise... My life has depended on that a few times. its just female advice from my experiences. That's all. Not trying to offend you in any way.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I went to the range a few days ago and took six guns with me, and the guy at the desk just kinda looked at me.
> I have three Colts that are all too heavy for carry all day... even the Combat Commander.
> Don't like carrying the Glock 19 for a few reasons even though it feels light as a feather.
> I usually carry one of two Walther PPK's.... one in .32 and one in .380 (S), both German, not Interarms and the way I stack them is the first two rounds are ball and the rest are frangible.


I personally found the Walther PPK to be one of the worst weapons I have ever owned. 
I sold it after a few years. Stove pipes became normal. I am not sure how the English created an empire, but I am pretty sure modern English weapons caused them to loose it.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

After reading this story, I agree us, as a driver need to protect ourselves. I don't carry any weapons but I carry extra smartphone that I can record if anything happens while I'm Ubering. Because we have to know Uber will never have our back like they say. Read about Travis Kalanick, "In September of that year Scour filed for bankruptcy to protect itself from the lawsuit."
FYI: Scour is a company that Travis first started.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

flameoff said:


> After reading this story, I agree us, as a driver need to protect ourselves. I don't carry any weapons but I carry extra smartphone that I can record if anything happens while I'm Ubering. Because we have to know Uber will never have our back like they say. Read about Travis Kalanick, "In September of that year Scour filed for bankruptcy to protect itself from the lawsuit."
> FYI: Scour is a company that Travis first started.


Buy pepper jell and a real C-2 Taser at the minimum. Get the one with the laser. The laser alone is an attention grabber. 
I am not going to post here how I have used the C-2 in the past, but it worked without ever discharging it. 
Those incidents also prompted me to get a CCW, which I said I would never do.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Buy pepper jell and a real C-2 Taser at the minimum. Get the one with the laser. The laser alone is an attention grabber.
> I am not going to post here how I have used the C-2 in the past, but it worked without ever discharging it.
> Those incidents also prompted me to get a CCW, which I said I would never do.


And you got one in SD County?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> And you got one in SD County?


Only because my other job requires one. It was a long process.
You will not be able to get one from the current administration just because you drive for Uber.

San Diego is currently in a political stalemate on citizens obtaining a CCW as State law requires the sheriff to provide. Not sure how he keeps his job.

He has dug in his heals and the process requires a lawyer and a reason the sheriff will accept.

A current court case stopped the process in September, so CCW is once again on hold in SD County.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Only because my other job requires one. It was a long process.
> You will not be able to get one from the current administration just because you drive for Uber.
> 
> San Diego is currently in a political stalemate on citizens obtaining a CCW as State law requires the sheriff to provide. Not sure how he keeps his job.
> ...


Yeah,my broker has one. Doing his renewal process now. Of course he knew somebody.


----------



## Spinner (Sep 13, 2015)

Raquel said:


> If I am about to be raped or kidnapped you betcha..
> 
> A taser...has a high fail rate... a gun is the best equalizer... In a life or death situation a taser..doesn't m


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

So, you guys in CA have to have a permit to carry a Taser?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> So, you guys in CA have to have a permit to carry a Taser?


Negative.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> From my limited knowledge, reading various forums, 1911 is very picky when it comes to ammo. Some say brand A is great, some say brand B is good. After speaking with local gunsmith, 1911 wasnt designed for hallow points.
> 
> At the end of the day i get conflicting info.
> 
> ...


Never had any jams of stovepipes with hollow points on any 1911 but my three are all ramped and polished anyway, which didn't seem to make one iota of difference.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I personally found the Walther PPK to be one of the worst weapons I have ever owned.
> I sold it after a few years. Stove pipes became normal. I am not sure how the English created an empire, but I am pretty sure modern English weapons caused them to loose it.


^^^
Never had a stovepipe on a Walther. 
I do however have a scar on my right hand from the infamous Walther "bite", and the guns are just too small and the spring too stiff for racking with slightly sweaty hands... not to mention the sharpness of the safety and the safety 'indent' while racking. 
What you say about English guns might be true, but they had some great guns once.
Thank goodness that Walther is German.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Only because my other job requires one. It was a long process.
> You will not be able to get one from the current administration just because you drive for Uber.
> 
> San Diego is currently in a political stalemate on citizens obtaining a CCW as State law requires the sheriff to provide. Not sure how he keeps his job.
> ...


^^^
Unless they have changed the wording, Calif. State law says that the Sheriff "May" issue... big jump from ''will''. 
My Godfather was a Congressman in Ca. and even I couldn't get a CCW.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Negative.


Okay, it sounded like you were talking about having a permit for a Taser which obviously I was confused on. And of course I'd believe it because well, California.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

One of the things I like best about Uber and other rideshare platforms is that, unlike other relatively unskilled and comfortable positions one often sees posted on Craigslist or other similar sites (receptionist, HR, customer service, etc.), being a woman is not an advantage for ridesharing. In fact, being a woman is actually a disadvantage, on account of the physical differences inherent between the sexes, the close and private interaction between the driver and passengers (who are almost always strangers and usually men), and the stereotype, which is closer to truth than just a stereotype, that women are poorer drivers than men (http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....ivers_more_crashes_than_men_less_driving.html). As a male who has been disappointed at the sexism of industries who prefer women over men for no other reason than the belief that women offer more sticker appeal for customers, I welcome the rise of ridesharing as a relatively unskilled profession that caters more to men than women, offering somewhat of a balance against all those other common positions that require little to no skill that cater, implicitly if not directly, to women. Your case is a prime example of this, so thank you for getting the hell out of the ridesharing scene- stick to the casino, and take your gun with you, k? Thx.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> From my limited knowledge, reading various forums, 1911 is very picky when it comes to ammo. Some say brand A is great, some say brand B is good. After speaking with local gunsmith, 1911 wasnt designed for hallow points.
> 
> At the end of the day i get conflicting info.
> 
> ...


^^^
Pachmayr mags in my full race Combat Commander are real nice. 
The same mag in my Gold Cup sux.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Pachmayr mags in my full race Combat Commander are real nice.
> The same mag in my Gold Cup sux.


Wilson and McCormick seems to be one of the top recommended mags on 1911 forums. Pachmayr go for around $30 per mag now days for 1911 if you can find them.

The OEM mags that i have are trouble free even after 2500 rounds.

I started having issues with the gun this week. It jams after 4th round. 4th empty casing gets stuck half way out as the 5th round tries to load in to the chamber.

So time to send it in for warranty.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Never had any jams of stovepipes with hollow points on any 1911 but my three are all ramped and polished anyway, which didn't seem to make one iota of difference.


Mine is bone stock, an outdated model that is close to original design. Even the ejection port is small with rough edges and unpolished, instead of larger 45 degree outward edges that help the empty casing exit more freely.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Mine is bone stock, an outdated model that is close to original design. Even the ejection port is small with rough edges and unpolished, instead of larger 45 degree outward edges that help the empty casing exit more freely.


^^^
My Commander is a series 70 and the Cup only has a serial number on it and bought it used and virtually unfired. 
Don't really know how old it is until I get around to doing a serial number check on it but think that it's 70's or early 80's at the newest because of the box it came in.


----------



## c32amg (Sep 7, 2015)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry but great beauty as a women brings complications ie perverts,stalkers etc...I fully agree with first guy who commented..."best to keep it quiet" I'm sure many who have CC will CC regardless. Be careful out there.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I just posted a forum very similar to this one where uber gave out my personal info WITHOUT MY PERMISSSION. I think due to the nature of our business our PERSONAL INFORMATION OUUGHT TO REMAIN JUST THAT PERSONAL. In NO WAY should uber give out my personal information, they ought to go through proper channels to find their stuff.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> that's why I CHOOSE TO PREVENT BEING A VICTIM. I am a responsible gun owner, and try to stay up on gun safety and practice at the range. now I'm taking a class.
> 
> so according to you since I'm "afraid" I should "stay home" ?? or use another weapon?
> 
> I'm a 5'3 woman, and truth be told no matter what other weapon I chose or how much martial art self defense classes I take, the reality is a gun is my only realistic equalizer against say a 6'1 predator.


POST #:125/Raquel: Five-foot-three or
Ten Feet Tall.....your
Approval Ratings List Ranking....#1

☆ ☆ B E A T S ... T H E M ... A L L ! ☆ ☆

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison: Christmas arrived.....EARLY!


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:125/Raquel: Five-foot-three or
> Ten Feet Tall.....your
> Approval Ratings List Ranking....#1
> 
> ...


Wow #1 approval ranking, and judging by her avatar.. she is HOT  Raquel has got it all.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sebikun20 said:


> I dont know where it seemed like I suggested staying home, it was more of...If you don't want to be a victim, avoid shady areas. However be prepared and that gun is a great option. Backups are always best. I learned things from my dad when I was young and sadly had to use them in my teenage years. I've stabbed men in the arms, /shoulder who grabbed me to rape at a bus stop past 10pm. I've had USB cords wrapped around my neck and I used a knife to cut it, while I was being dragged. I've had my hair grabbed tightly and used lighter to make them let go. Being practical is the best defence. Once the gun is unavailable you need to be able to improvise... My life has depended on that a few times. its just female advice from my experiences. That's all. Not trying to offend you in any way.


POST #:128/@Sebikin20:...I N T E N S E !
Thank You for
Caring Enough.to share these "Wicked-
Scary" story snippets with UPNF. Betcha
3 of 4 Perps that you mention above had
Serious "Skid Marks" to add to the Knife
Wounds/ Burned wrist!

Bison: Respect Sebikun20 ...you creepers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dan Dixon said:


> Wow #1 approval ranking, and judging by her avatar.. she is HOT  Raquel has got it all.


POST #:150/Dan Dixon: She's ALSO 
achieved UPNF
Sainthood...........please be Respectful!

Bison: Wooly-Headed Bodyguard.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:150/Dan Dixon: She's ALSO
> achieved UPNF
> Sainthood...........please be Respectful!
> 
> Bison: Wooly-Headed Bodyguard.


No disrespect intended, just a thumbs up for her rating. I know it is tough for our female drivers out there.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I went to the range a few days ago and took six guns with me, and the guy at the desk just kinda looked at me.
> I have three Colts that are all too heavy for carry all day... even the Combat Commander.
> Don't like carrying the Glock 19 for a few reasons even though it feels light as a feather.
> I usually carry one of two Walther PPK's.... one in .32 and one in .380 (S), both German, not Interarms and the way I stack them is the first two rounds are ball and the rest are frangible.


POST #:121/Uber-Doober: I'm staying
UPRANGE from you
Oh GunMeister! Breaking-wind ...at Super-
SonicSpeeds CAN be ......U N H E A L T H Y !

UPDATE TO 2010's TECHNOLOGY: Too bad
that Keltec's PMR-30 isn't available in a
smaller package. With only 200ft/lb of
energy involved, a Compact .22WMR
would sell like hotcakes!

Little known..but very sad fact...this was
the pistol used by that Army Psychiatrist
at the Ft. Hood massacre. 

Bison: Praying for San Berdoo  Peeps


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:121/Uber-Doober: I'm staying
> UPRANGE from you
> Oh GunMeister! Breaking-wind ...at Super-
> SonicSpeeds CAN be ......U N H E A L T H Y !
> ...


Doobie, they probably wondered why so few.
If I went to my local range with only 6, they would ask me why I was packing light.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Doobie, they probably wondered why so few.
> If I went to my local range with only 6, they would ask me why I was packing light.


POST # 155/RockinEZ: You ARE lighting
a ReAcquisition
Fire under Bisonic Rumparumpa!

Bison: What IS that Funky Smell?!
☆ ☆Merry Christmas from Marco Island.
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤
BTW: How many MAGS for each BadBoy?
ParaOrd RaceGun: 9 CZ-75b: 7 G-21: 7


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 155/RockinEZ: You ARE lighting
> a ReAcquisition
> Fire under Bisonic Rumparumpa!
> 
> ...


I would have to look up the mag cap for stuff I don't own. 
I will not jive you. I don't make collecting a sport. I like shooting as a sport. 
I buy the stuff I like, I use the stuff I have. 
I don't even subscribe to G&A anymore. Same articles, different year.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Pachmayr mags in my full race Combat Commander are real nice.
> The same mag in my Gold Cup sux.


POST # 143/Uber-Doober: I have never
heard of a "Full Race"
that wasn't Full Sized! Are you talking
USPSA/Optic/Compensator/Magwell/Dual
Safeties/Lightened slide/CRSpeed Holster
"OPEN" Class ?
Please....apples....oranges....?

Bison:Merry Christmas from Marco Island!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I would have to look up the mag cap for stuff I don't own.
> I will not jive you. I don't make collecting a sport. I like shooting as a sport.
> I buy the stuff I like, I use the stuff I have.
> I don't even subscribe to G&A anymore. Same articles, different year.


POST # 157/RockinEZ: Sorry to have
sounded Boasty. 
I needed that quantity because I needed
to be able to shoot the CZ and G-21 BOTH
IDPA and USPSA. I really miss the P-18 in
.38 Super......

It'll be a Noisy Time when Ole' Bison
comes to Town! Nothing like Shooting
Steel: have you shot any of the Steel
Challenge Events ? Congrats on the MMJ
po$ition.

Bison:Merry Christmas from Marco Island!
○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●●○●●○●○●○●○●○●○○
BTW: Any print copies of "Front Sight" left
in your Periodical Cache? No fun reading
online with EYESTRAIN. Would pay Po$tage.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

st3rling said:


> Plain and simple - you will not have time to pull the gun out. Even if you do, most of the guys will be able to overpower you, take the gun and use it against you. Or worse, take it and use it to harm someone else. Then go and try to prove it wasn't you.


yeah, thats the point I was going to make, she ought to be real darn careful with that pistol. I was robbed once ( long before uber ), tossed into the back of their car. If I had a gun and reached for it I would be dead. they finally let me go. It was a close call.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> yeah, thats the point I was going to make, she ought to be real darn careful with that pistol. I was robbed once ( long before uber ), tossed into the back of their car. If I had a gun and reached for it I would be dead. they finally let me go. It was a close call.


You'd be dead if you were foolish enough to pull it on someone who was already pointing a gun at you.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> yeah, thats the point I was going to make, she ought to be real darn careful with that pistol. I was robbed once ( long before uber ), tossed into the back of their car. If I had a gun and reached for it I would be dead. they finally let me go. It was a close call.


^^^
They just should have held your grand piano for ransom.
Did I actually type that?


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


Good for you. Better to be judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> After uber gave away my personal information and I was stalked by a creeper, I felt like the creeper had power over me.. he had the power to make me live in fear, in terror of getting pinged and having him jump in my car.. it was one of the worst feelings in my life being a victim...and ultimately it also made me hasten my departure from uber... (which in hindsight was the best thing that could have happened...now having a job as a casino VIP hostess and having a fixed work schedule, fixed salary, health benefits, safe work envionrment...)
> 
> But as I do uber part time now, I decided that I was going to bring a new friend with me on all my rides... I had previous shooting experience as I used to go to the gun range with my dad, but I decided I still needed a re-fresher. I then went shopping and purchased a "friend" that most matched my personality....
> 
> ...


My view is that if you feel you need a gun, you really should stop driving for Uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> My view is that if you feel you need a gun, you really should stop driving for Uber.


The point is you never know WHEN you may need a gun. I always have one. Should I follow your logic and just not exist?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> The point is you never know WHEN you may need a gun. I always have one. Should I follow your logic and just not exist?


I've been on this earth 64 years and never felt the need for a gun you must live in a dangerous area


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been on this earth 64 years and never felt the need for a gun you must live in a dangerous area


Good for you and your assumptions betray your bias. Most cops never pull their weapons in their entire careers but that doesn't mean we ban them from carrying them or say they shouldn't have them.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> Good for you and your assumptions betray your bias. Most cops never pull their weapons in their entire careers but that doesn't mean we ban them from carrying them or say they shouldn't have them.


You're putting words into my mouth, I did not mention anything about what police should or should not have as a weapon, and there's a difference between bias and personal preference.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're putting words into my mouth, I did not mention anything about what police should or should not have as a weapon, and there's a difference between bias and personal preference.


You miss the point.

You assume that anyone who feels the need to carry a gun for protection shouldn't drive Uber and you stated the fact that I carry one means I live in a dangerous area. Why? Because you feel that since nothing bad has happened to you in 64 years that we must be paranoid or live in dangerous areas because we want to carry that protection. With that logic, how would it be any different for cops? The vast majority never have to draw their weapons so they are obviously paranoid to want them, correct?


----------

